# help remove stuck starter



## panopb13 (Dec 9, 2007)

hello everyone i was trying to replace my starter today but im having a difficult time removing it from the transmission ive remove the two bolts thats holding it, do any of you guys have a trick or a method of prying the starter loose? really appreciate any suggestions thanks


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

take it to a mechanic.

your starter isn't connected to the transmission, its connected to the flywheel/flexplate.

i've taken starters off fords and buicks, never a nissan but, they had more than two bolts.

don't forget to remove your wires, and the ground from your battery.

check for more bolts. in the buick I had there were two bolts vertically and one horizontallly.

if you're still stumped call a nissan dealership, they'll be able to help you since they have nissan trained techs.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

there's definitely only 2 bolts in the b13 starter, one going one way and one going the other if i remember correctly, and the starter should definitely fall right off after it's been unbolted. the only part i had trouble with was getting it back in, which i had to separate the wire that says 'do not cut' lol... well, i had to cut it for the new one to go in. no big deal tho just a looser wire than factory.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The starters are different for each motor/tranny combo. Mine is a 1.6L auto.

The starter has two bolts and one heavy gauge wire from the battery. There is also a plug on the solenoid that needs unhooked. The starter should come out without a fight, but you may have to lift it up a little to make sure it's level. I took out mine from the top, but had to look from underneath to figure out how to unhook everything.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I suspect you have undone one of the Engine to transmission bolts instead of the starter bolt.
As said above there is one bolt facing the battery and one facing the engine. And they are difficult to see, then it just falls out.
IF it is stuck a gentle tap with a hammer handle should be enough, don't go levering anything, it not tight.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

trace_busta.....what are you doing on this server???........take it to a mechanic????? lmfao


----------



## panopb13 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks a lot fellas and you guys were right i did remove two bolts from the same side i guess i'll try again thanks for the help


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Let us know what you find.
Good Luck................


----------

